#ubuntu-translators 2010-11-15
<dpm> good morning everyone
<TLE> dpm: adjusted template is ready for feedback: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA/LanguagePackUpdateScheduleTemplate
<TLE> after making any corrections you may have I'll scratch it from the specification work plan
<andrejz> great work, TLE
<TLE> andrejz: thanks
<TLE> dpm: hey, did you see my message earlier
<dpm> TLE, hey! :) I got disconnected, but I've just read it now.
<dpm> andrejz, happy belated birthday, I guess that the answer on the first question about your age is no longer correct ;)
<dpm> http://ubuntu-news.org/2010/11/12/ubuntu-translations-interviews-andrej-znidarsic-slovenian-translation-team/
<dpm> There was a nice comment on the article as well
<dpm> Again, good work
<dpm> TLE, after a quick glance, the page looks good. Give me some time to have a more detailed look at it during the course of the day and then we see if we can call this part done
<TLE> dpm: sounds good, I have also started on the Maverick schedule
<TLE> I do have one questions though, do you remember how long the language pack build takes?
<TLE> or should I ask pitti
<dpm> TLE, pitti would know best, but IIRC, the last time it took ~1 to 1,5 days for all final language packs to be build before release, although by then all builders were probably being stressed
<dpm> s/build/built/
<TLE> dpm: ok thanks
<dpm> TLE, we should probably quantify how much time takes each one of the steps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/LanguagePackUpdatesSchedule?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=LangpackSRU.png and I should update the diagram with some approximate figures
<TLE> dpm: yes, I'll investigate since I need to know anyway, and then I'll let you know, then you can update the figure
<dpm> sounds good, thanks
<TLE> np
<TLE> oh well, back to work, venting a vacuum chamber, and yes, that is not usually something we would want to do ;)
<TLE> afk most of the day
<dpm> ok, have fun TLE! ;)
<TLE> thanks
<andrejz> @dpm: Do you think the comment could be changed into a translation story?
<dpm> andrejz, that's actually a very good idea, although unfortunately the poster did not leave any way of contacting him :(
<andrejz> yes, that is unfortunate. i know a couple of people like the one in the comment so maybe i will try to convince some to share their experience
<andrejz> thanks for the congratulations, and the age is still correct, as i rounded it up to 25 :)
<andrejz> Also i had a nice linux-like birthday cake - http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs566.ash2/148894_1716092624750_1311262275_1906427_5549501_n.jpg
<dpm> andrejz, haha, awesome, great cake!
<andrejz> also the age is written in binary
<dpm> yeah, I was wondering that
#ubuntu-translators 2010-11-16
<dpm> good morning everyone
<andrejz> good morning
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<nisshh> hey all
<nisshh> is anyone able to do a very quick translation for me? (its literally about 5 words)
<michael_k> in what language?
<nisshh> michael_k, several, but Brazilian Portugese mostly
<michael_k> I only know English, I wouldn't bet on my French and I have readyy help for German and a little Italian
<michael_k> and Greek of course
<nisshh> michael_k, i only need about 5 words translated from english to 3-4 other languages, unfortunately, if i dont get this done, i cant release my app :)
<nisshh> German is one of them though
<michael_k> no prob! We ll do our best!
<michael_k> what are the words?
<nisshh> one sec
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> these are the words: Arabic French Spanish Hindi German
<nisshh> all as individual words, not a sentence
<michael_k> these are names of languages right?
<nisshh> yeah
<michael_k> gibe me a moment
<nisshh> sure
<nisshh> i need them in brazilian portuegese, german and hindi
<nisshh> no others though
<nisshh> michael_k, ^^^
<michael_k> In German: Arabische Franz(oe)sisch Spanisch Indisch Deutsch
<michael_k> (oe) = o with umlauts
<nisshh> michael_k, o with umlauts?
<nisshh> is that the o with the little thing on top?
<michael_k> like ϊ but with o in place of ι
<nisshh> ah i see
<nisshh> michael_k, i also need the same thing in brazilian portuegese and hindi if you can get it for me
<michael_k> sorry, I can't, I have no clue of Brazilian or Hindi... have you tried contacting the locotemas there?
<nisshh> michael_k, no, i havent, but i know a guy who can do the hindi, i dont know about the BP though
<michael_k> I think your best bet is to contact the locoteam there. it's afternoon there I guess so you ll get some response
<nisshh> michael_k, yeah, do you know the channel name for them?
<michael_k> give me a sec!
<michael_k> nisshh: it's #ubuntu-br
<nisshh> michael_k, thanks for all the help :)
<michael_k> you're welcome!
#ubuntu-translators 2010-11-17
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<andrejz> morning
<dpm> hey andrejz :)
<TLE> morning
<artnay> chromium translations, any announcements?
<artnay> and btw, seems like there's a pootle instance serving libre's translations: http://pootle.documentfoundation.org/
<artnay> (I've missed the announcement so that was news to me)
<dpm> artnay, re: chromium translations not yet. Please be patient, if you are subscribed to the translators mailing list you'll see the announcement there
<dpm> on LibreOffice, them using pootle for translations is also news to me
<artnay> I was hoping they would change to rosetta
<dpm> artnay, me too, in fact, I wanted to contact them, but I haven't had the chance yet :(
<artnay> is there any place where I could subscribe via rss?
<artnay> I don't follow MLs that actively
 * artnay wants everything as rss feeds :)
<dpm> artnay, have a look at gmane.org. If the list is indexed there, you might be able to get an rss feed. Also check out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Contact/#Newsreader%20Feed
<artnay> dpm: thanks again
<artnay> I'll look into those later
<dpm> cool :)
<dpm> if you prefer microblogging, we've got an identi.ca group and a twitter account you can subscribe to if you want, it's all explained in the contact page ^
<artnay> no, I just follow some people/groups occasionally. I don't have an account for FB, Twitter, identi.ca etc.
<dpm> no worries, we've got plenty of options to follow us :)
<kamusin> Hola dpm :)
<dpm> kamusin, hey Victor! ¿Cómo te va?
<kamusin> hehe fine and you? how was your back to home?
#ubuntu-translators 2010-11-18
<dpm> good morning
<andrejz> morning
<andrejz> dpm, do you know why packagekit in launchpad has very few strings compared with upstream?
<primes2h> 'morning dpm.
<primes2h> dpm: I found out that texinfo italian translation has never been imported in Launchpad from upstream.
<primes2h> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/texinfo/+pots/texinfo
<primes2h> http://translationproject.org/domain/texinfo.html
<dpm> hi primes2h, just a few minutes, I'll ave a look
<primes2h> dpm: I tried to download po from launchpad and it's really empty
<primes2h> thanks
<dpm> andrejz, hi. I haven't looked, let me get through my e-mail first and then have a look as well
<andrejz> sure, tyt
<dpm> btw, if any of you guys are in facebook, be sure to "like" our new Ubuntu Translators group http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Translators/120320724698478 ;)
<andrejz> i would but i canceled my acoount a few months ago
<primes2h> dpm: btw, did you have a look at texinfo issue?
<dpm> primes2h, oh, sorry, I didn't, thanks for the reminder. Let me do this now...
<primes2h> thanks :-)
<dpm> primes2h, it does not seem to be a problem with Launchpad. It seems that the upstream sources never included the Italian translations. You can do an 'apt-get source texinfo' and you'll see that the po/it.po file is missing. You might have to poke the upstream developer to include the translation
<primes2h> dpm: uh oh :-/ I didn't check that because I thought it was obvious. thank a lot, I'll do it immediately. :-)
<dpm> ok, no worries :-)
#ubuntu-translators 2010-11-19
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> morning dpm
<dpm> heya andrejz
<dpm> I haven't forgotten about packagekit, I just hadn't the chance to check it out yesterday
<andrejz> it's no problem
<andrejz> nothing urgent
<dpm> let me see if I can today, though
<andrejz> i was just curious
<andrejz> do you happen to know when the language pack update is going to be released ?
<andrejz> is it this weekend or the next ?
<dpm> andrejz, I'll see if I can ping the people involved again so we can do it asap. I started a thread on the ubuntu-translations-coordinators list some time ago and sent the last e-mail just a few days ago: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations-coordinators/msg00448.html
<andrejz> ok, i would just to know when we need to do thourugh testing and also to ask all the bug hunters to check whether the bugs they reported are fixed
<dpm> yeah, I'll see if I can get some traction today, but don't worry for the announcement, I'll let translators know on the ML before the testing period begins
<andrejz> ok, good, i was not online much this week and i was afraid i missed something
<andrejz> i also have another question, dpm? are there any plans to also move gnome-docs to launchpad ? because some people would like to translate them but prefer launchpad interface to poedit. just wandering whether i need to migrate them to gnome group or not
<dpm> andrejz, I'd love to make it easier to make them translatable in Launchpad, but Launchpad right now does not support translating documentation. It does somehow work for ubuntu-docs and the gnome user and accessibility guides, but there needs to be special additions to the package to convert from xml to gettext before an upload, and then translations have to be manually included in the package. Especially this extra step, manually getting the trans
<dpm> lations and integrating into the package, represents quite a bit of work for developers, which would obviously prefer an automated solution
<andrejz> ok, move to gnome it is then :)
<dpm> (on the integration step, someone has to run the conversion back to xml)
<andrejz> i would like to mention we got 2 new members as a direct consequence of the article in ubuntu-news
<andrejz> so advice to team leaders - publish the intwerview - it might help you :)
<dpm> andrejz, oh awesome, great news and great tip!
<dpm> andrejz, do you use identi.ca or twitter?
<andrejz> no, but i am considering it ;)
<andrejz> why are you asking?
<dpm> I created both an identi.ca and twitter feed as a means for people to have another way to keep in touch with Ubuntu translations (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Contact), and on the day I published the interview I wanted to ping you on identi.ca/twitter, but after a quick search I could not find you, so I was just wondering if you used microblogging :)
<andrejz> created identi.ca account so now you can ping me :)
<andrejz> dpm, i think this project also influences ubuntu translators - at least it's seriously annoying for me - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poedit/+bug/672084
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 672084 in poedit (Ubuntu) "No menubar in Poedit (affects: 4) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-translators 2010-11-20
<ldnpub> Hi anyone here ?
<ldnpub> need help :)
<trijntje> ask ;)
<ldnpub> in this phrase: The policy of this CA obligue the country field of the certificates to be the same as the one in the CA cert.
<ldnpub> i don't get OBLIGUE
<ldnpub> :(
<trijntje> I think its something like 'demands', but i'm no native speaker
<trijntje> http://www.babylon.com/definition/obligue/English
<ldnpub> me neither :( i've been looking everywhere for this word but nothing
<ldnpub> thanks i go take a look :)
<ldnpub> ok but what would a spanish verb do in this phrase ?
<trijntje> yeah, it looks like a word few people would understand :P
<ldnpub> lol
<ldnpub> thanks i'll continue asking on other channels :)
<trijntje> good luck
#ubuntu-translators 2010-11-21
<josecho> Facendo probas de conexión
<Claudinux> 2~/go
<Claudinux> sorry, wrong channel
#ubuntu-translators 2011-11-14
<TLE> dpm: goodmorning
<dpm> hey TLE, good morning
<TLE> I'm just updating the specification with work item for the language packs. I was wondering; should language pack release that after the release of the next version be in the specification that matches the ubunte version that they are in or the development cycle that they are in
<TLE> i.e. should the fifth and sixth lang pack release for natty (which are placed in the oneiric cycle) be in the spec for the UDS-N or -O
<TLE> nonsense
<TLE> anyway I hope you know what I means
<dpm> TLE, I'm not sure I can follow, could you give me an example?
<TLE> yes
<TLE> 2 sec
<TLE> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/NattyLanguagePackReleaseSchedule the two last releases
<TLE> they are located in the P development cycle
<TLE> so should I put them in the spec from UDS-P because the work will happen in this cycle?
<TLE> I think that is what makes most sense
<dpm> TLE, I can follow you now. But when you're talking about spec, which exact page are you talking about?
<TLE> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-translations-roundtable
<TLE> that was the one you wanted me to put them in right?
<dpm> TLE, ok, gotcha. Yes, it makes sense to put them in there. In the long run, we should perhaps have a wiki page with _all_ langpacks, so that we have a better overview, but I would do it only if we can generate it somehow automatically, otherwise it'd be too much work to maintain
<TLE> dpm: yes, it should be a simple task to make a script that parses the calendar feed that includes everything and outputs wiki content, but it would still need to be put in the wiki manually everytime it changes
<sagaci> it's not hard to get into the forums
<sagaci> whoops, wrong channel :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-11-15
<dpm> good morning all
<TLE> dpm: hey
<TLE> dpm: Nevermind, I always start chats 5 minutes before I have to leave, it is a bad habit :( I've sent you an email
#ubuntu-translators 2011-11-16
<vprints> good morning
<vprints> who knows who writes the introductions/texts to apt packages ?
<vprints> and how often/how much they change between releases
<dpm> good morning all
<vprints> good mouning :)
<TLE> dpm: any news about the post-UDS blog?
<vibhav> anybody here?
<sagaci> probably
<vibhav> The hindi translators team is dead :(
<TLE> vibhav: if you have been unable to reach the coordinator for several weeks, and you are interested in taking over the team, then you should write to the ubuntu-translators@lists.ubuntu.com and ask to have the team assigned to you
<TLE> but please make absolutely sure that no-one in the team is reachable before you do this
<TLE> bbl
<Jessica_Lily> dpm Hey, I've got a response on launchpad, they marked it as incomplete and said it needs an ISO-639 is that them saying they won't patch it like klingon or its been overlooked
<dpm> Jessica_Lily, I'm afraid that's saying both: that it needs either an ISO code or upstream accepting it, and that it won't be accepted as an Ubuntu patch unless one of those things happen first. Sorry about that :( wrt to Klingon, IIRC, it's no longer a patch, and it's been dropped, so there is no longer Klingon support, either
<Jessica_Lily> hmm, I'm very tempted to do this manually and write a script people can run to on their ubuntu systems :P
<dpm> Jessica_Lily, if you want to go down that route, I'd suggest to make it easier: you can create a PPA with a patched version of the langpack-locale package
<Jessica_Lily> o that could be an idea :P
#ubuntu-translators 2011-11-17
<TLE> hey, is wiki.ubunt.com down for you guys as well?
<kelemengabor1> TLE: yes
<kelemengabor1> "A problem occurred in a Python script.  Here is the sequence of function calls leading up to the error, in the order they occurred."
<Jessica_Lily> no
<Jessica_Lily> its up
<sagaci> fine from here too
<Jessica_Lily> unless tle really meant ubunt
<Jessica_Lily> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<TLE> ahh it's back up
<kelemengabor1> works from here too :)
<Marchitos> Is there a translator for network manager plasmooid applet here?
#ubuntu-translators 2011-11-18
<andrejz> hello kelemengabor
<andrejz> i have a question for you ;)
<andrejz> i checked the 12.04 translations series
<kelemengabor> good morning andrejz
<andrejz> for example for slovenian you can see it here - https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/sl
<kelemengabor> got it
<andrejz> i noticed many templates are untranslated
<andrejz> even though they are translated in 11.10 . It's similar for many languages
<kelemengabor> I guess they are being imported or something
<andrejz> probably something is wrong with translations sharing
<andrejz> oh, or that
<kelemengabor> I checked this page one or two days ago for hu
<kelemengabor> nothing was translated there back then
<kelemengabor> now it looks similar to yours
<kelemengabor> I don't think there is a reason to worry :)
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> i just checked it today
<kelemengabor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+imports?field.filter_status=APPROVED&field.filter_extension=pot
<kelemengabor> yup, import in progress
<andrejz> ok cool
<andrejz> also it would be great if we could set the priorities correct beofre we open translations
<andrejz> so any help is much appriciated
<andrejz> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak3RvMevQNNMdFV6eDV1U29Ea3JpUUQ2SkNKTUNYZHc&hl=en_US#gid=1
<andrejz> i started looking at it just now
<andrejz> kelemengabor how can i see which packages are in the default install? i used a manifest file
<andrejz> but i only source packages are listed
<kelemengabor> andrejz: well, on the https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+templates page, the source packages are listed too
<kelemengabor> so you can start from there, I guess
<andrejz> sure but often i source package has several templates
<andrejz> so if i know which source packages are in the default install I cannot know directly which templates are used in the default install
<kelemengabor> hm, isn't always all of them?
<andrejz> I am not sure
<andrejz> if that's true then this will be much easier
<kelemengabor> well, if there is only one template for the given source package, it is surely true
<andrejz> sure but kdepim or okular have lots of templates
<kelemengabor> I have no idea for that case :(
<andrejz> These template priorities are dragging for a long time now
<andrejz> if anyone is willing to help
<andrejz> i am done with 60, 140 remaining - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak3RvMevQNNMdFV6eDV1U29Ea3JpUUQ2SkNKTUNYZHc&hl=en_US#gid=1
<andrejz> does anyone know if decision to remove tomboy from default is final?
<andrejz> kelemengabor, do you happen to kow how visible are policiykit strings?
<kelemengabor> andrejz: you mean those from the policykit package?
<andrejz> yes
<andrejz> do they appear in confiramtion dialogs where you need to type in sudo password?
<kelemengabor> well, not too much, but sometimes they do. for example, when you run into an authentication dialog, which does not specify its .policy file with specific strings, you get these, like defaults
<kelemengabor> one such example is mounting the virtualbox guest addons iso, and running the autorun script on it
<andrejz> ok, so it should be ranked quite high
<kelemengabor> yes
<kelemengabor> higher than KDE, but not much
<kelemengabor> oh, while we are at it, mountall should be treated the same
<kelemengabor> currently, its priority is pretty low, but when your system cannot mount a drive or has to check one of the hard drives at boot, you see its strings
<kelemengabor> also command-not-found is ranked lower than it should
<kelemengabor> sorry, things are coming into my mind :)
<andrejz> ok i will fix that
<andrejz> now i am halfway done but don't know what to do about 1 source package a lot of templates case - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak3RvMevQNNMdFV6eDV1U29Ea3JpUUQ2SkNKTUNYZHc&hl=en_US#gid=1
<andrejz> i have put command not found between KDE and docs
<andrejz> is dpm around these days ?
<andrejz> i don't know whether i should wait for him or send him an email
<kelemengabor> better send a mail :)
<sagaci> andrejz: how do you decide priority?
<andrejz> depending on expected visibility for the user
<andrejz> we use this as a guideline
<andrejz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/TemplatesPriority
<sagaci> are you just manually adding them to the spreadsheet or some kind of automatic inputting
<andrejz> I went to https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+templates
<andrejz> arranged by priority
<andrejz> and copied all templates with priority 0 into google docs
<sagaci> ah ok
<andrejz> you can also edit template priorities directly from LP but it takes longer
<andrejz> so now we plan to finish editing all values
<andrejz> and then export to .csv
<andrejz> then you can run a script which sets all priorities according to .csv file
<andrejz> So what needs to be determined for these templates is if they are in default install or not
<andrejz> if they are they fit into GUI, default, KDE 5000 - 5499, otherwise GUI, non-default, other 2500 - 2999
<sagaci> also, where was that spec or wiki page for the universe templates proposed for translation?
<andrejz> Here are some suggestions - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Universe_Translations_in_LP
<andrejz> I just mailed dpm about what the next step should be
<andrejz> i just added some more background info on that page if you are interested sagaci
#ubuntu-translators 2011-11-20
<vibhav> The hindi translation team is still dead
<sagaci> when was the last activity performed
<vibhav> dont remeber
<vibhav> sagaci: I applied for team membership 3 weeks before , None of Translations are getting approved :(
#ubuntu-translators 2013-11-16
<arun> Hello all the Guys , I needed some help about the language
<sasa84> hi arun
<arun> sasa84: hello
<arun> sasa84: I wanted to have a language get added , but how can I do that ???
<sasa84> arun, for a list of available translation? let's say you want to have "german" also?
<arun> sasa84: I am wanting a new language
<arun> sasa84: to get added in my system
<sasa84> to your system? not launchpad?
<arun> sasa84: probably both
<sasa84> arun, for your system...go to system settings
<sasa84> you have ubuntu 13.10?
<arun> sasa84: We have initiated the translation in Launchpad but need to add the language in the System too..
<arun> sasa84: yes I have
<sasa84> or open dash and type language or something ... and choose there another language
<arun> sasa84: I have submitted the locale to the glibc
<arun> sasa84: is it the step to be done to add a new language??
<sasa84> ok... maybe there haven't been any updates from launchpad?
<arun> sasa84: nope...
<arun> sasa84: It is not in the Ubuntu repo of Launchpad
<arun> sasa84: Let me make u clear about it ; I am a developer and I am wanting to add a new language in my Distro, of course it is Ubuntu based , and I wanted the language to get installed it in ; the language name is Chitwania Tharu code=the"
<Noskcaj> details of the language are at http://www.ethnologue.com/language/the
<arun> Noskcaj: yes thats it
<arun> and it is also commited /added in the glibc
<arun> sudo apt-get install git
<arun> sorry
<arun> https://sourceware.org/git/?p=glibc.git;a=commit;h=HEAD
#ubuntu-translators 2014-11-12
<phillip> hi can someone explane me the relevance of https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+lang/de/
#ubuntu-translators 2014-11-13
<richie> Hi! Can somebody help me with the language pack update testing?
<richie> Is it included all package from Launchpad, or just specific ones?
#ubuntu-translators 2017-11-18
<scootergrisen> How do i download all translations for one language from https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ ?
#ubuntu-translators 2019-11-11
<lotuspsychje> morning GunnarHj
<GunnarHj> lotuspsychje: Hello
